# Replace Rotting Porch Column?



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

when we repair porches we always jack up the girder that the posts tops are secured to, we take a 2x6 and cut a notch in one end to fit into the bottom outer edge of the girder. take a scape piece of the 2x6, about 16" long lay it on the ground next to the 2x6 mark the angle of the ground to the side of the 2x6. the 2x6's are usually at a 10 -15- degree angle to the old post. once nailed to the girder and to the base drive it in towards the porch with a sledge hammer until you have taken the weight off of the post. then drive a stake down along side the 2x6 and nail along side ( to keep the post from kicking out.) do all your repairs to decking and framing, install new post and then remove. Hope this was of some help to you. BOB


----------



## Dazed&Confused (Sep 29, 2008)

To set the 2x6 with the notch under the girder, I'm going to need to take the sheathing off the underside of the roof where the post is - to get to the girder, aren't I? Thanks, Bob. Great tips.

- David


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Dazed&Confused said:


> To set the 2x6 with the notch under the girder, I'm going to need to take the sheathing off the underside of the roof where the post is - to get to the girder, aren't I? Thanks, Bob. Great tips.
> 
> - David


I sorry I just assumed there was a dropped header being it was a porch.
All the porch's around my Regine have the dropped header.
Could you post a picture, It would be easier to help you with. Thanks BOB


----------



## Dazed&Confused (Sep 29, 2008)

*picture of porch*

Bob, here is a picture of a porch (not mine) that is very similar to mine. As you can see the porch has a 6x6" beam running around the edge that the posts attach to. I just don't know how it's attached to that beam (toenailed?). In any case I spent some time pulling apart the corner of the deck where the post is, and there is a lot of rot on the post, but not so much (as far as I can tell) underneath the post. But assuming that I'm not that lucky, how would you build up the floor joists if I have to take off a couple inches to get rid of the dry rot? I'm thinking of pressure-treated lumber. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Yes its nailed. i would raise the 6x6 just enough to bring it back to its original plain. then cut the nails with a saw zal and 10" metal cutting blade. remove and repair. as far as the floor joist you will have to crawl under the porch and sister another along side. other wise you will have to remove the decking to do this.


----------



## Dazed&Confused (Sep 29, 2008)

*Rot treatment*

Thanks for the help, Bob. I am going to try and save as much lumber in the floor system as I can, but I realize I'll have to cut out any of the soft wood, until I get down to the good stuff. After that my plan was to treat all the surfaces with the fungicide, let it dry, and then start rebuilding the floor surface. Once I have it built up I'll install the new post, replace the flooring around it, and nail on the trim. After that I should be ready to prime, sand and paint.

Any other thoughts? Thanks again for all your advice.

David


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Sounds pretty solid! good luck and post your progress. BOB


----------

